# Afghan Warlord "Ends" Insurgency



## AWP (Jul 20, 2007)

Given this guy's history I'm not holding my breath.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/07/19/afghan.warlord.reut/index.html



> KABUL, Afghanistan (Reuters) -- Afghan rebel leader and Taliban and al Qaeda ally Gulbuddin Hekmatyar has declared a ceasefire against Afghanistan's government, he said in a statement.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 21, 2007)

KABUL, Afghanistan (Reuters) -- Afghan rebel leader and Taliban and al Qaeda ally Gulbuddin Hekmatyar *has declared a ceasefire against Afghanistan's government*, he said in a statement. 


Ceasefire?? Bwahahahaha.  Ol' Gulbuddin must be running low on rockets again if he's talking about a ceasefire.  It would be nice if we didn't have to deal with the HIV.... I mean the "HIG" anymore.  But like Free said, I wouldn't hold my breath.

Important nuance of the quote:  coalition forces are not "Afghanistan's government."

For those that don't know Hekmatyar's background, here's a rather sterile and almost complimentary view I found on Wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulbuddin_Hekmatyar


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 21, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> KABUL, Afghanistan (Reuters) -- Afghan rebel leader and Taliban and al Qaeda ally Gulbuddin Hekmatyar *has declared a ceasefire against Afghanistan's government*, he said in a statement.
> 
> 
> Ceasefire?? Bwahahahaha.  Ol' Gulbuddin must be running low on rockets again if he's talking about a ceasefire.  It would be nice if we didn't have to deal with the HIV.... I mean the "HIG" anymore.  But like Free said, I wouldn't hold my breath.
> ...


And those of us who know Hekmatyar personally, there are more than a few uncomplimentary things that could be added, and not just about him but about the ISI and CIA.


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> And those of us who know Hekmatyar personally, there are more than a few uncomplimentary things that could be added, and not just about him but about the ISI and CIA.



I have yet to find anything positive about the ISI/ CIA connection.


----------



## rangerpsych (Jul 21, 2007)

Hekmatyar was to be flexcuffed and beaten on sight last time I was in the 'stan, that change?


----------



## Sigi (Jul 22, 2007)

> Gulbuddin Hekmatyar has declared a ceasefire against Afghanistan's government, he said in a statement.


He is buying.  They always do when they call for a cease far.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 22, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Hekmatyar was to be flexcuffed and beaten on sight last time I was in the 'stan, that change?


Didn't they conclude they had the wrong guy when they thought they had captured Hekmatyar? 



> For those that don't know Hekmatyar's background, here's a rather sterile and almost complimentary view I found on Wiki:


Anything in there about how he flirted with both Islamism and Communism at Kabul University and after he decided that Islamism offered more, he made a name by throwing acid at unveiled females? Or the attack on Massoud's commanders after a peace/strategy coordination meeting back in 1991 (might have been '90, I'm getting old)?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2007)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> And those of us who know Hekmatyar personally, there are more than a few uncomplimentary things that could be added, and not just about him but about the ISI and CIA.



You know Hekmatyar personally?  That must be quite a story.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 22, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> You know Hekmatyar personally?  That must be quite a story.


We worked with the leadership of the "Peshawar 7" fairly regularly. I actually only met Hekmatyar once, but he is rather memorable. Although, oddly, the thing I remember most is that he would be utterly forgettable but for Hizb-e Islami and Pakistani backing.  He really seems like a nobody.

Here, with the rest of the Peshawar leadership, he is the smallest and least interesting figure in the room in almost every respect. I suppose that hides a certain canniness, though.  He did manage to get the center chair.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 22, 2007)

Gen. Rahmatullah Safi in our office. I still have that map somewhere.


----------

